# DNS: Forwarding 4 IP through Server-to-Clients



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to Servers, and I have a questions.

I'm running a Windows Server 2008 R2 Edition with AD, DNS and File Services.

My client has given me 4 DNS addresses to add to client machines to access their private intranet.

I have added the 4 IP to DNS in each and every client machine. The machine can access the intranet without any issues.

I was just wondering that If there's a way to forward those 4 DNS Address through server, and giving server IP as client machines DNS.

Thank's in Advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure why you would add these entries onto the client computers when you have a perfectly functioning server running DNS. Can you explain what you have added to the client computers and where you have added it? Have you modified the workstation host file or used another method?


----------



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

I have added through TCP/IP Settings in Network Adapter.

How can I do it through DNS Service? Can you perhaps tell me a step-by step?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Maybe you should explain this better. If all you are trying to do is access local intranets like intranet1.yourdomain.local, intranet2.yourdomain.local all you need to do is enter the intranetx part on your local DNS zone as an A record.


----------



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

No Not, It's nothing like that. They just have a different website like www.xxx.xxx.gov.xx. We can only access the contents of those website by adding the 4 DNS address to client machine.

My question is, Is there any possibility of doing it through the DNS Service in Server? So that I don't have to add 4 DNS address manually to all the machines on the network.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

.gov is as low as you can go in the DNS hierarchy except for the root. If these are public domain names that are hosted internally you need to create A records to the DNS server to access them by name internally.


----------



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

Those are externally hosted websites. They just look up for the DNS and show the content. If the DNS is not correct, they doesn't display anything on the website.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If they are hosted externally and you cannot access them internally via name then you have to create the proper records to allow access. This should only happen if the local domain is the same as the public like domainname.gov

If you are the network admin you should do some research into what you are trying to accomplish and become familiar with how DNS works.


----------

